# Colossal Aquarium Event at Big Al's.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/FishESale/Fish_E_Sale.html


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I might just go and pick up the 75 gallon one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like Big Al's in Mississauga are open on Monday (Family Day) from 10:00am till 6:00pm.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

damn it.. too early for me.. It will be a couple months til I am ready for another tank, and no where to store one.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Definitely wrong time of year to be cleaning gravel for a new tank. I like to set them up when I can open a window and pour the waste water on the grass. Still, those 120's are fifty dollars cheaper now than when I bought one three years ago...

Lee


----------

